# I Will Start



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like we now have a UK CLOCK and Pocket Watch forum so I'll open with a question. Where can I get this repaired? Liberated by my dad in WW2 (so he told me) and worked 40 some years ago. Might not be everybody's idea of a clock but it is UK made.










John

Edit to say, 'I guess you can't edit typos in the title.'


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks a good project to get running again to me! :yes:

These always look good as desk clocks once you get 'em going, mounted in a nice piece of polished mahogany or similar! :notworthy: Most likely a first class clean and lube would do the trick - you could try out your clock skills on a cheap alarm first, then tackle it yourself?









or "clockworks" on the forum might offer advice? :yes:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Its great we have a pocket watch/clock forum!!!!!!!! :toot:

Well done,and thanks to those involved in setting this up! :thumbsup:

Very interesting clock,and your the first person to post one in this new forum!.

Its lucky your grandfather was able to save it.

Is that a grub screw,to hold what i will call the crown in place to stop it moving?,

it looks like it came off a dashboard or instrument panel?

anyway good luck in finding a repairer in your area.

Sam.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I started my working life as an Air Traffic Control tech, let's just say there is a console somewhere minus a crown!










The clock has appeared somewhere else on thewatchforum and it's high up on the tuit list to get working again but perhaps not just yet by me.

John


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like a decent quality piece - proper jewelled balance, not the cheap cone and cup arrangement.

Should be an easy job for any clock repairer - maybe Â£75.


----------

